# Older ranch king wont move



## Bigmac68 (9 mo ago)

I have an older ranch king with a 14.5 motor and a 7 speed transmission. Last year a belt broke and was jammed. It sat for a year. I changed the belt and tried to run it. It starts great but the clutch is moved back farther towards tge seat and is tighter. The shifter shifts easier than before. The blades turn a little without being engaged. It shifts into gear to where the tires dont turn freely when in gear but does in neutral. But it will not move when engage while trying to go. Belt was same size as old one and was tight going on.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Are you sure your belt is installed correctly? I would think you have 2 belts...the upper belt runs from upper engine shieve to transaxle...lower belt, engine shieve to deck. Are you on the right side of the idler and spring loaded clutch/brake pedal pulley and inside the belt keepers? B.


----------

